# Comenzando con los PLC



## Trev (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola..soy nuevo en el tema de los PLC..hace pocos dias me compre un microPLC de marca TECO (el SG2-12HR-D) por que mi intención es hacer prácticas caseras y sencillas con él..activar motores,electroválvulas,ventiladores,lamparas..etc..como para introducirme en conocimientos más profundos..hasta ahora pude realizar estas practicas sencillas sin problemas en mi casa..pero necesito consejos..¿si sigo con este PLC solo y lo aprendo a manejar bien..se podria decir que estoy en condiciones de enterder y/o diseñar programas mas complejos para otros PLC mayores? ¿que diferencias básicas existen entre los distintos PLC (digamos los mas conocidos y usados) en cuanto a la programación KOP?, si hay diferencias ¿cuales serian los PLC que más me conviene abordar?..mi intención es decir que en 4 o 5 meses estudiando 3 horas por dia(más no puedo) sé de PLC o al menos me puedo defender como para conseguir un trabajo..necesito estos consejos de los entendidos..Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Sin duda que el PLC más difundido es el S5 y el S7 de siemens, estan los de scneider que al igual que siemens tiene PLC  de gran potencia, de mediana potencia como el Twido, y de baja como el Zelio, que compite con el Logo! de siemens y el Milleniun en ese renglón

Hay otras marcas pero van de un rango medio a alto, Tenes Allen Bradley con una amplia variedad, el tema es que te tenes que terminar especializando, para conocer a fondo todo el potencial de estos equipos.
Para que tengas una idea, el S7, es capaz de implementar todo el proceso de una planta, ya que puede tener en su red otros PLC trabajdno en nodo esclavo, tienen un importante abanico de instrucciones y dominarlos lleva su tiempo, es como el dicho que la práctica hace al cirujano

Por ejemplo imaginate un robot industrial una estación de soldadadura y todos los procesos que debe controlar, el ingreso de las partes su posicionado, sujeción el proceso en si de la soldadura en cada punto, etc debe posicioar el cagezal de soldado en la posición adecuada y recorrer el camino previsto, por lo general el soldado inicial se hace con conrol manual y el dispositivo de aprender....

Eso es solo un muy pequeño ejemplo, debes conocer de SCADA, sof de simulación de procesos, pero en todad las areas hay desafios....

Por ejemplo el automatizado de una máquina puede requerir de un plc de mediana o de baja potencia.

y lo más importante es la experiencia que vayas acumulando.
Es solo un patallazo y el resto una cuestión de mercado


----------



## Trev (Mar 19, 2011)

Gracias panda veo que el camino es largo..ahora en estos dias estoy empezando con los AB..obviamente no voy a poder estudiarlos a todos en ese plazo tan corto y habrá que especializarse..no se..creo que será cuestión de investigar un poco sobre procesos especificos despues de maso menos manejar lo básico de los plc que nombraste y conocer bien sus caracteristicas electricas..de potencia y demas no?...por ej.como es el proceso de fabricación de lavarropas gafa,etc..o aqui tenemos a la GM (soy de Rosario) tambien hace poco encontré una fábrica de jabones toda automatizada...o sea viendo un poco lo que tengo a mano en mi zona y usando internet para tratar de entender esos procesos..te parece que voy bien?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Mira, te cuento yo trabaje en GM cuando estaba en Córdoba, y si podes entrar al menos a mantenimiento, donde yo estuve, te lo recomiendo, por poquito no estoy alli, antes de irse etaba en tratativas para reparar en córdoba las placas de los TPR, y en la aplicación de unos controles remotos industriales, 
En GM hay mucho por hacer, incluso podes trabajar como acesor independiente, en lo industrial hay mucho para hacer inclusive en la mediana empresa, y no solo vayas por los PLC amplia un poqutio el horizonte y vas a tener mucho por hacer


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nuevos Enlaces a Curso PLC Allan Bradley en Video principalmente de como  programar en RS logix 500, los anteriores de megaupload ya no  funcionan.
Saludos.

http://depositfiles.com/files/85bc478iv
http://depositfiles.com/files/mp2xj956i
http://depositfiles.com/files/sbso7m109
http://depositfiles.com/files/bqtb1403j
http://depositfiles.com/files/frjtwcjyp
http://depositfiles.com/files/nmqyhevfl
http://depositfiles.com/files/yulrztb1k
http://depositfiles.com/files/cy49pkc05
http://depositfiles.com/files/5vui9szwv
http://depositfiles.com/files/oygvxlv6b
http://depositfiles.com/files/1nuh1lbop
http://depositfiles.com/files/bb13mcysi
http://depositfiles.com/files/g67tnx0y6
http://depositfiles.com/files/fyqxk186m
http://depositfiles.com/files/infn2s8qd
http://depositfiles.com/files/21ttklxri
http://depositfiles.com/files/usl3dt7pk
http://depositfiles.com/files/uarrdyyz8
http://depositfiles.com/files/fbu5ohy1n
http://depositfiles.com/files/i408z9ofl
http://depositfiles.com/files/2q36ilbiz
http://depositfiles.com/files/jy5feccga

http://depositfiles.com/files/asae4jvhd
http://depositfiles.com/files/ja3vcz2rm
http://depositfiles.com/files/oxlcewlsj
http://depositfiles.com/files/gq8f4ei2f
http://depositfiles.com/files/1lvy1ay3i
http://depositfiles.com/files/iavgk881j
http://depositfiles.com/files/gobfval4y
http://depositfiles.com/files/c5pue2unm
http://depositfiles.com/files/745kwbie5
http://depositfiles.com/files/mfiv0djdt
http://depositfiles.com/files/dnoeo8i82
http://depositfiles.com/files/o28n1iltg
http://depositfiles.com/files/j6xpde909


By Dmag


----------



## Trev (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias pandacba hace un par de años hice robotica y la termine a los tumbos tuve muchos problemas familiares estuve muy mal y me olvide mucho..me gusta la parte de control (me defiendo) lo que sé de electronica lo aprendi solo...fue muy escaso lo que me enseñaron...a los pic de gama baja y media de microchip los manejo bastante en asm y en c..habia llevado el cv 2 veces pero me falto el tema de plc (tambien escaso lo q dimos) gracias por los consejos y Dmag gracias por los videos..saludos


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 20, 2011)

De nada, al espero que te sirvan, estaria bien que nos enseñaran asi de facil, esos tips de programaciòn de plc que bien nos sacan de apuros y dan mayor presentaciòn a nuestros trabajos.
Saludos


----------



## Trev (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola de nuevo  ..aclarenme los entendidos una duda que los videos no me ayudan mucho: en cuanto al procesamiento de las instrucciones;..diganme si entiendo bien o corrijanme; el tiempo entre que se ejecuta una instrucción de salida y se actualiza esa salida física, ej.activar un relé, es de un scan..ahora bien: ¿lo mismo se aplica a una "salida interna" digamos a un relé auxiliar o no? yo pienso que no..como no es física todo se realiza en el mismo scan: conmuta la "salida" y su "contacto" al mismo tiempo..¿es asi?..gracias


----------



## DMag00 (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno segun yo entiendo que debe ser el mismo tiempo de una salida interna B3 en este caso y una o:X/X: tal vez el retardo que se sucede es de tal vez ms o us por la circuiteria de potencia que es despreciable, ya que es a la velocidad de la luz teoricamente.
En el mismo scan se actualizan las entradas y salidas.


----------



## DMag00 (Jun 13, 2011)

Para los que se sigan interesando en los videos anteriores, aqui esta el link donde estan actualizados, ya que los anteriores dejaron de funcionar.
Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/curso-basico-plc-allen-bradley-43253/


----------

